# Eriocaulon ID please?



## Forever-mango (Apr 21, 2008)

To i got this Eriocaulon, but i havent seen it before. Anyone got a clue the ID for it?



















The outside half (towards the tips) is green, while the inside half (towards the heart) is white. Very unique.

Kind Regards
Stephen


----------

